# desinstaller logiciel/fichiers bootcamp sans supprimer windows 10



## orbx (1 Décembre 2019)

Comme déclaré ailleurs, je viens d'installer un triple boot (Mac SL &  Win 7 migré sur 10 & Linux Mint)...
Me suis laissé un grand espace de documents pour le partage avec les OS...
L'avais formaté en ExFAT dès que Mint était opérationnel...
Renommé en iMac DOCS (comme du temps de SnowL en système unique).......
......
PB:
Visible sur Mint & Mac, mais pas sur W7 ni W10.................  *;(*
......
Sous Microsoft = non alloué

je cherchais à refaire son formatage depuis W10, en me demandant si cela apporterait un mieux
impossible de créer un volume primaire simple, ni même "étendu"...
......
Ne s'agirait-il pas d'une simple info manquant à Windoz, du genre UUID / table GPT que je pourrais rajouter quelque part?
Ou bien Bootcamp (v. 4.04) bloque-t-il quelque chose?
Car je trouve curieux qu'un logiciel Windows (Acronis) soit capable de voir la partition!
......
Et du fait que moi, je n'ai nul besoin de voir la partition Mac depuis Windows = ai supprimé sa lettre de lecteur pour ne plus le voir!
...... me demandais si je pouvais nettoyer mon Windows de ce qui appartient à Mac?
Merci
......


----------



## orbx (3 Décembre 2019)

Bootcamp ne se désinstalle pas depuis W10 (il demande mon W7 du moment de l'install):
Je me demande ce que je peux donc supprimer "en force" via nettoyeur de registre?????
Bootcamp est au départ une option du Panneau de configuration WINDOZ!

Et j'ai à supprimer les pilotes (ou leurs pré-installs?) inutiles de matériel non présent sur ma machine, apparaissant dans "Programmes" et tout autant non désinstallables en traditionnel....

A ce sujet, mon affichage est bloqué sur du 1440px et le pilote ATI legacy qui s'installait sur W7 permettait du 1680px... ne passe plus sur W10... <= pas gênant pour ma vue à 60 &+ !!!!!!!
A noter: - excellent micro-logiciel System Font Size Changer qui peut mettre en gras tous les textes, menus système (lisibilité)!


**** Bootcamp semble avoir créé une mini-partition (135Mo sur Linux, vs 129Mo sur W7/10) devant le système..... comme s'il y avait eu le besoin d'un simulacre d'EFI ou de "Réservé système).....
- Qu'en penser, svp?
La supprimer, ou bien A L'INVERSE, créer aussi un mini-espace en fin de ma partition (fin de disque en fait aussi) Docus en ExFAT..... du style des "Recovery", laquelle aiderait W10 à voir ma partition qui n'est séparée de lui que par mon Linux en une seul "morceau" dont bootloader???????

Bricoler quelquechose avec EASY UEFI????????                 ___________  Cdt, bonne journée!


----------



## orbx (3 Décembre 2019)

Easy Uefi ne démarre pas... sans un disque avec EFI de Windows!
Comment ouvrir l'EFI depuis Mac alors?...
Ou comment éditer quelquechose dans le vide avant W10?


----------



## orbx (7 Décembre 2019)

et, à la base, je devine que WIN voit déjà la limite des 4 partitions primaires, en se croyant sans doute en MBR...........
J'ai bon souvenir des 1ers Linux qui se créaient 3 partitions autrefois, donc transformaient en partition étendue l'espace derrière mes Win XP............

Dans le cas présent, je voudrais faire oublier les deux partitions qui le précèdent (EFI & Mac OSX) % les lui cacher!!!!!!
et savoir que faire des 129 Mo non alloués apparus avec Bootcamp sans doute (simulacre d'espace UEFI?)!!!!!!!!!
Listdiskomaniac, le Deepblue sans jeu d'échec du site, n'a pas encore déboulé sur mon post..........  A certains moments, je devrais rétribuer les aides que je sollicite, de fait!

Presque mon histoire ici:
FAT32 partition not visible in Windows on Triple-Boot System | MacRumors Forums


----------



## orbx (7 Décembre 2019)

Vu depuis LINUX, via fdisk list................ de la part de Mintophile à Macomaniac  +


----------



## orbx (9 Décembre 2019)

(...........)
En fait, l'espace précédant W10 (et sans doute l'ancien W7- bien que mon PC sous 7 sur petit SSD entier soit en 1 seul bout < MBR?)  est un MRS (espace réservé Microsoft) ou devrait être s'il était alloué............
Pour respecter le schéma usuel, je devrais même avoir une partition "Recovery" d'1 Go suivant W10... Tente-je de la créer?


----------



## orbx (12 Décembre 2019)

RE depuis Mint:
- Vu de "Disques": mon HDD est bien en GUID...........  et ma clé d'install de Lion (mais je n'y suis encore pas arrivé) l'est aussi!

* Comment expliquer que sous Windows, le logiciel MINITOOL le voit en MBR, svp?
Avec encore mention de partition IMac DOCS en tant que NON ALLOUÉE...
Quand ACRONIS est capable de la voir!!!


----------



## orbx (14 Décembre 2019)

Après migration WIN 7 vers W 10, c'était le tour de Snow leopard vers Lion (réchauffement climatique de l'environnement du bureau)!
Enfin, c'est faux: ai viré 10.6.8 avec joie - un OS qui impose de bouger une fenêtre par son minuscule coin inférieur droit, c'est assez faiblard!!
La boutique Apple m'ayant vendu SL en prétendant que c'était le dernier OS possible  <<<=== bon toutou, je l'avais rongé (mon frein?)............

Alors, voilà:    Mon petit espace en fin d'OSX a grossi de 130 à 620Mo =======>>> ce n'était pas un espace créé par Windows donc.​​======  avais dû l'allouer à un moment ======
Ne peut-on pas le virer si ce n'est pas le RECOVERY de Lion?

Tout cela ne m'inquiète aucunement!
Je ne veux que l'accessibilité de la partition IMacs DOCS de 300 Go par Winnnndozzzzzzzzzzzzzz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Une ID à ce sujet?
Cela doit l'ID de partition qui manque à  l'ami Krosoft.........  et même pas à Acronis installé en fixe sur mon W10!!!!!!!!!!!
?????? N'empêche, je sèche!
Sans doute, un truc en ligne de commandes - un protocole où je suis NUL, hélas!


----------



## orbx (16 Décembre 2019)

Alors, voilà:    Mon petit espace en fin d'OSX a grossi de 130 à 620Mo =======>>> ce n'était pas un espace créé par Windows donc.
SI = Possiblement, car SL ne gérait pas de Recovery que je sache?​======  avais dû l'allouer à un moment ======
Ne peut-on pas le virer si ce n'est pas le RECOVERY de Lion? 
SI = C'est le Recovery de Lion > pas à virer!​ 
Comme mentionné sur un autre post, passer à Lion m'a supprimé le (ou juste l'accès par rEFInd au) bootloader GRUB de Mint - pourtant sur la partition Linux en 1 seul bout!
PFFFFFFFFFFFFOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Me demande si je dois repartir de 0, enfin en gardant la bête Lion fraîchement entrée dans l'ordi avec ses MAJs:
Je mets W 10 direct et non 7.......... avec? ou sans aide de Bootcamp?
Je fais un espace exFAT DOCUS de 350 Go
et place Linux en fin de disque?

Le problème que je prévois:
Windows en 32bts sur cet iMac sera installé en mode MBR, non?
et donc, ne gèrera que 4 partitions primaires (EFI, Mac, Recovery et lui).....
????????????????????????


----------

